# Another NIE thread - Work Permit



## neonshaker (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have recently moved to Spain (January) and went to my NIE appointment with all the correct documents photocopies etc. However they wouldn't issue me with my NIE as I didn't have a contract of employment (I am working as an English Teacher in a reputable school but I have only been here 2 weeks so understandably a contract is still in the process of being made). However the gestora has said to me to get a contract I need my Padron and Social Security etc. I have 10 days to return this contract to the NIE office otherwise I have to book another appointment.

I am a UK national and therefore I thought I had the right to live and work in other EU countries. 

My wife works at a University and didn't require a contract of employment to obtain her NIE however another Brit I know also has been refused her NIE without a work contract.

I'm asking on here because every different department I have been to in Spain seems to have a different answer to what I need to do?

Any help appreciated


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

neonshaker said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have recently moved to Spain (January) and went to my NIE appointment with all the correct documents photocopies etc. However they wouldn't issue me with my NIE as I didn't have a contract of employment (I am working as an English Teacher in a reputable school but I have only been here 2 weeks so understandably a contract is still in the process of being made). However the gestora has said to me to get a contract I need my Padron and Social Security etc. I have 10 days to return this contract to the NIE office otherwise I have to book another appointment.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

you are correct - you don't need a work permit as an EU citizen - or even a work contract in order to register as resident


you need to prove nothing at all to get a NIE number - I guess you're talking about getting a green resident cert/card, which you will receive when you register as resident

you do have to show an income or bank balance enough to satisfy the extranjeria that you can support yourself & that you have healthcare provision in place


if you have a job than I can't quite understand why you don't already have a contract - I can't think of any good reason for you to not have it BEFORE starting work :confused2:

you need to push for that contract, or if you have at least 5000€ in a Spanish bank that would probably be enough to satisfy them 

for healthcare - if you have a 'proper' job (the lack of contract concerns me) then healthcare will be covered

if not, then you need private healthcare in place (or an S1 from the UK) - although your wife should have had you listed as a dependant on her SS if you weren't already working at the time


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

neonshaker said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have recently moved to Spain (January) and went to my NIE appointment with all the correct documents photocopies etc. However they wouldn't issue me with my NIE as I didn't have a contract of employment (I am working as an English Teacher in a reputable school but I have only been here 2 weeks so understandably a contract is still in the process of being made). However the gestora has said to me to get a contract I need my Padron and Social Security etc. I have 10 days to return this contract to the NIE office otherwise I have to book another appointment.
> 
> ...


Things have changed/ are being changed at the moment and different regions interperate the laws in different ways.
That doesn't help you I know, but that's the background to the issue.
If your school is a good school they really should help you out with this as a new member of staff...
Here is some info here
Número de Identidad de Extranjero (NIE) - Ministerio del Interior
Print it out, get what's on the list then take the list and the stuff so that the official on duty can see what is on the ministry website and can't ask you for anything else!!
Where are you working BTW?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Things have changed/ are being changed at the moment and different regions interperate the laws in different ways.
> That doesn't help you I know, but that's the background to the issue.
> If your school is a good school they really should help you out with this as a new member of staff...
> Here is some info here
> ...


he doesn't just need a NIE though - he needs to register as resident

I just looked briefly at requirements for registering as resident - I can't see anything there about proof of income & healthcare provision - yet we know it's required............. I think they need to update the info....


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

See my last response to the thread 'NIE Question' from yesterday... It details the specifics. First things first you do NOT need a job contract initially to get your SS number but rather a letter from your new employer (details are in the thread) with their SS details (amongst other things). The SS give you a number and you go back to your employer so they can register you with the SS themselves 'an Alta' form- -specified in the thread. It is from there where you can then proceed with a contract/residency. The extranjeria want to see that your employer has registered you with SS - not that you just have a number or that you just have a job contract. Hope that makes sense...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

samthemainman said:


> See my last response to the thread 'NIE Question' from yesterday... It details the specifics. First things first you do NOT need a job contract initially to get your SS number but rather a letter from your new employer (details are in the thread) with their SS details (amongst other things). The SS give you a number and you go back to your employer so they can register you with the SS themselves 'an Alta' form- -specified in the thread. It is from there where you can then proceed with a contract/residency. The extranjeria want to see that your employer has registered you with SS - not that you just have a number or that you just have a job contract. Hope that makes sense...


with the best will in the world - none of that is 'official' - it might be what a local office told the company you linked to, but it is by no means official or national - though I admit it's as good a guide as any


I know people (local to me, obviously) recently, as in within the past month, who simply had to show 5000€ in a Spanish bank account or at least 610€ a month (on average) going into one

5000€ in an account was also required in Granada by another poster here

you're right though - he should be able to get _vida laboral , _which would satisfy & show that he's been registered


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Absolutely and I agree - and the presence of a lump sum in a spanish bank account can override a job or monthly income in terms of satisfying the extranjeria. I just found the link more helpful than the official links or the UK Foreign office which give no document names...


----------



## neonshaker (Nov 4, 2012)

No it is my NIE I'm applying for! The gestora said I needed my padron and social security for an official contract and the ayunamiento said I just need a registro number! So we're off to social security on Wednesday to get, that sorted! I'm in Madrid if that helps!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

neonshaker said:


> No it is my NIE I'm applying for! The gestora said I needed my padron and social security for an official contract and the ayunamiento said I just need a registro number! So we're off to social security on Wednesday to get, that sorted! I'm in Madrid if that helps!



You can get a temporary NIE, but AFAIK to get a SS number and to sign on the padron you do need to have the residencia.

When I went to get my SS number a couple of years ago, I actually had to get a new residencia certificate because I'd not only lost my old one, but the address was wrong on it - they werent interested in my NIE number (I had a copy of that), they wanted the green form and refused to do anything without it. Even worse, when I finally did get my new residencia (that wasnt easy either - another story lol), they refused to process my SS number because I didnt have a photo copy of it FFS - at that point I had a major tantrum in their office and refused to leave until they photocopied it for me - they dont make things easy!! 


Remember, this was in the days when you didnt need an employment contract to get residencia tho!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

neonshaker said:


> No it is my NIE I'm applying for! The gestora said I needed my padron and social security for an official contract and the ayunamiento said I just need a registro number! So we're off to social security on Wednesday to get, that sorted! I'm in Madrid if that helps!


change your gestor then - he doesn't have a clue

you don't even need to be resident here/live here to get a NIE number so you certainly don't have to be on the padrón or have a Spanish SS number


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

It's a real pfaff isn't it. I think since last years changes mean that if you're working for a Spanish company and don't have a lump sum and private healthcare, you do need you SS number and registration from your employer before you get residencia... I know in some regions you can only get on the Padron with residencia... Not in Valencia and some other though where you have to get the Padron first.

Regardless what I do recommend and can apply to everyone, is that if you are at first denied your residencia for not having all the paperwork, ask the person behind the desk to write down EXACTLY what documents they need, so you can obtain them, ask you employer for them, whatever... Then, and only then, take a photocopy of everything with you and KABOOM! You're sorted


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> change your gestor then - he doesn't have a clue
> 
> you don't even need to be resident here/live here to get a NIE number so you certainly don't have to be on the padrón or have a Spanish SS number


Too right - the gestor needs the boot!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

samthemainman said:


> It's a real pfaff isn't it. I think since last years changes mean that if you're working for a Spanish company and don't have a lump sum and private healthcare, you do need you SS number and registration from your employer before you get residencia... I know in some regions you can only get on the Padron with residencia... Not in Valencia and some other though where you have to get the Padron first.
> 
> Regardless what I do recommend and can apply to everyone, is that if you are at first denied your residencia for not having all the paperwork, ask the person behind the desk to write down EXACTLY what documents they need, so you can obtain them, ask you employer for them, whatever... Then, and only then, take a photocopy of everything with you and KABOOM! You're sorted



LOL!! Until you get a different person, with different criteria, a different mood and new rules. You make it sound easy, sadly, the funcionarios dont do "easy"!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmiPOYPZ-fA - and they have even more fun with Brits (sorry xabiachica)

Jo xxx


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

I know jojo! The other solution I've found effective is that if the rules change part way through or the aforementioned penpusher changes his/her tune, just LAUGH IN THEIR FACE. It invariably gets you nowhere, but it's freakin great for boosting your self esteem in the face of bureaucratic adversity


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

samthemainman said:


> Too right - the gestor needs the boot!!


In think he said he was told he needed them to get a *contract*, not his NIE number. You do need an NIE number and an SS number for an official contract. However, it should be your employer who obtains the Social Security number. They just have to fill in a TA1 form together with the TA2. I was in my late twenties when I had my first contract and my own SS number, before that I had been a dependent, first my parents', then my husband's. However, when my daughters were still at secondary school they were issued SS numbers at the age of 16. I think this was just a government ploy to confuse figures, because when they issue stadistics they say "tantos nuevos afiliados a la Seguridad Social" which doesn't mean the people are working just that they have been issued an SS number.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anles said:


> In think he said he was told he needed them to get a *contract*, not his NIE number. You do need an NIE number and an SS number for an official contract. However, it should be your employer who obtains the Social Security number. They just have to fill in a TA1 form together with the TA2. I was in my late twenties when I had my first contract and my own SS number, before that I had been a dependent, first my parents', then my husband's. However, when my daughters were still at secondary school they were issued SS numbers at the age of 16. I think this was just a government ploy to confuse figures, because when they issue stadistics they say "tantos nuevos afiliados a la Seguridad Social" which doesn't mean the people are working just that they have been issued an SS number.


yes, reading again he did say that 



neonshaker said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have recently moved to Spain (January) and went to my NIE appointment with all the correct documents photocopies etc. However they wouldn't issue me with my NIE as I didn't have a contract of employment (I am working as an English Teacher in a reputable school but I have only been here 2 weeks so understandably a contract is still in the process of being made). *However the gestora has said to me to get a contract I need my Padron and Social Security etc.* I have 10 days to return this contract to the NIE office otherwise I have to book another appointment.
> 
> ...


but the fact remains that he doesn't need a contract to get a NIE number & the gestor isn't being especially helpful


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

neonshaker said:


> No it is my NIE I'm applying for! The gestora said I needed my padron and social security for an official contract and the ayunamiento said I just need a registro number! So we're off to social security on Wednesday to get, that sorted! I'm in Madrid if that helps!


Yes, I know. That's what it says in your first post.
If you read the link I gave you, a link to the Home Office, who are surely the ultimate authority on this, it tells you what you need...


----------



## neonshaker (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi guys,

Thanks for your help. The gestor is my employers so I am kind of following what she has said. I have only been in Spain 3 weeks so its all a little confusing. 

I was told that because my wife worked for a University they were not so bothered about her having a contract because the university carries a little more clout than a small language school.

The most annoying part is not the running about collecting the documents but the fact that the NIE office has only given me 10 days to present the documents or its back to applying online again for another appointment which I didn't even do last time, my wife's employer did (I only came to Spain recently but my wife has been here since November last year)


----------



## neonshaker (Nov 4, 2012)

Just a quick update!

I finally have my NIE and Social Security. It seems the rules have changed and that for people to receive NIEs now you do have to present a work contract - However when they say contract this amounts to a letter from your employer with their business tax codes on stating the following person is working for me. Sauntered in and out within 10 minutes with this letter 

After this social security just wanted to see my NIE and passport and printed off my social security number right there.

Thanks again for the help, just thought I'd up date so people can see the process I went through.

Now onto my Padron....


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

neonshaker said:


> Just a quick update!
> 
> I finally have my NIE and Social Security. It seems the rules have changed and that for people to receive NIEs now you do have to present a work contract - However when they say contract this amounts to a letter from your employer with their business tax codes on stating the following person is working for me. Sauntered in and out within 10 minutes with this letter
> 
> ...


And, of course, you do NOT mean NIE at all but 'residencia'.

As discussed previously, you do NOT need a work contract to get an NIE


AAAArgh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

neonshaker said:


> Just a quick update!
> 
> I finally have my NIE and Social Security. It seems the rules have changed and that for* people to receive NIEs now you do have to present a work contract* - However when they say contract this amounts to a letter from your employer with their business tax codes on stating the following person is working for me. Sauntered in and out within 10 minutes with this letter
> 
> ...


are you sure?

what form were you using & what colour is your 'certificate?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> And, of course, you do NOT mean NIE at all but 'residencia'.
> 
> As discussed previously, you do NOT need a work contract to get an NIE
> 
> ...


And it's not really residencia is it? It's a certificate of registration of foreigners...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And it's not really residencia is it? It's a certificate of registration of foreigners...


exactly


----------



## neonshaker (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a small green card - about the same size as a credit card. It says Certificado de registro Central de Extranjeros.

I'm not sure how I identify which form I took it says at the top - Direccion General de la policia and it says Modelo 790.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

neonshaker said:


> I have a small green card - about the same size as a credit card. It says Certificado de registro Central de Extranjeros.
> 
> I'm not sure how I identify which form I took it says at the top - Direccion General de la policia and it says Modelo 790.


in that case_* you weren't just applying for a NIE number*_ - you were applying for & received a resident registration cert/card

yes-_* you do need proof of income for a resident registration cert/card*_ - you will have used form EX18

_*you don't need proof of income for just a NIE numbe**r*_ - that's form EX15


----------



## neonshaker (Nov 4, 2012)

I see! Yay for me I suppose 

However it seems odd that I needed to provide a work contract to receive this but my wife didn't - presumably because she works at a University and this provided a bit more clout than my small town language school.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

neonshaker said:


> I see! Yay for me I suppose
> 
> However it seems odd that I needed to provide a work contract to receive this but my wife didn't - presumably because she works at a University and this provided a bit more clout than my small town language school.


if the university's gestor dealt with it I'm sure something must have been provided

unless she registered before Sept 1st last year??

even universities don't have so much clout that the govt will change the rules for them!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

neonshaker said:


> I have a small green card - about the same size as a credit card. It says Certificado de registro Central de Extranjeros.
> 
> I'm not sure how I identify which form I took it says at the top - Direccion General de la policia and it says Modelo 790.


Congratulations!
You have a certificate to certify that you are on the foreign people's register!!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Congratulations!
> You have a certificate to certify that you are on the foreign people's register!!


Now you just have to work out how often you have to renew the registration !:boxing:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And it's not really residencia is it? It's a certificate of registration of foreigners...


You're correct and that's why I always put it in quotes - 'residencia' is the colloquial name for it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> You're correct and that's why I always put it in quotes - 'residencia' is the colloquial name for it.


I vote for calling it what it is - a certificate of registration!!


----------

